# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  Cape Town Business Evaluation

## KimH

Do any of you do business evaluations in the Cape Town area?

Please drop me a pm.

----------


## wynn

I did mention it in another thread but check out http://www.prepareyourbusinessforsale.co.za/ Mark Corke mark@suitegum.co.za is the go to guy.
I don't know if he has an agent in Cape Town but the site will help you establish a value!!!

----------

KimH (19-Sep-11)

----------

